# Upholstery cleaning



## Tucano

Could anyone please advise me of what they would use to clean up grubby upholstery in their vans.
I have tried looking for old posts on the subject but with little success.
Thanks for any suggestions.
Norman.


----------



## Tucano

Pleased to see that everyone has immaculate interiors 8O


----------



## moragg

I took my covers off two weeks ago, washed them in the washing machine on a gentle 25 degree cycle and line dried them. When they were dry I sprayed them top to bottom in Scotchguard spray that I got from Amazon. They look great and after spilling water on them last week, the Scotchguard works a treat.


----------



## dawnwynne

I have a carpet cleaner with an upholstery attachment that I use and it works great. I also use that attachment for the curtains.


----------



## aldra

I steam cleaned mine after every longish trip came up like new in the hymer 

New ones are leather so will use baby wipes--same as I use on my leather furniture, cleans and feeds it

Aldra


----------



## Tucano

Thank you for your replies, don't know if the covers can come of the seating but I shall check tomorrow.
Aldra, I am interested in your idea of using baby wipes for your leather furniture, do they really clean, and feed !! the leather.
Many thanks again.
Norman.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Asda (in the £ section) sell a packet (like baby wipes) of upholstery cleaner, and its good. Also use Brisk Vif Auto ( as recommended on here) that is a foam and is also very good got that off Ebay

Hope these help


----------



## Addie

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/300539416023

Amazing stuff, use it on everything fabric wise and the dirt just lifts away.


----------



## keith_c

Another vote for the Autosmart Brisk Vif stuff. Our eldest son decided to throw up during the middle of the night whilst in the motorhome last year. He was in the over cab bed at the time. We used about one and a half tins of the it (I've got a friend who is an Autosmart agent) but it sorted it and I guarantee you'd never know it happened now.


----------



## aldra

Tucano

Yes they do, I used them for years on my leather furniture and on the leather interior of the car
Tried the wipes for leather but find them expensive and fiddly
With 10 grandchildren I need something quick,effective and cheap
Try them out   Aldra


----------



## julie1

Has anybody used one of these hand held steam cleaners? Are they any good or do they leave upholstery too wet. I was thinking of buying one for the mh.
Julie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Never had to clean ours.
Lady p has covers over everything.
Even the carpet has plastic carpet protector on it.


Dust sare not settle and woe betide anyne who drops a crumb :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## aldra

Don't know about the hand held steamer, but I use my steam cleaner-or did to clean the van seats and carpet. Doesn't leave them wet, just damp
so choose a day when windows can be left open for quick dry
(I don't have a security problem so would need to take that into consideration)
They dry anyway but just take a little longer if van closed up and weather favourable

Aldra


----------



## rosalan

Careful what cleaners you do try. Without following the instructions where they say 'Try an inconspicuous area first' I went for the most prominant. It cleaned it but also took some of the colour, which did not show until it dried.  
It is very annoying, but I cannot remember which cleaner I used  
Will try the steam cleaner which sounds a good idea.
Alan


----------



## Spacerunner

Hire a Rug Doctor from your local dry cleaner. Johnsons do them and so do B & Q.

Don't forget to use Scotchguard or fabric protector afterwards. The retailers who hire Rug Doctors will also be able to sell you the fabric protector.


----------



## MoroCurtis

Hello. Very old topic, but I'll ask for it. How the f* do these napkins called? Everywhere they write about these super clean ultra super cool mega napkins for upholstery, but what and how and where is not clear!?


----------

